# Spinning How to get started



## 1kittie1 (Jun 16, 2013)

I have been gifted an ash ford spinning wheel. My next years project is to learn how to use it. I would appreciate any advice, helpful book titles or classes. I assume spinning is like knitting in that what works for one may not work for another so I would like input from multiple people. Thanks in advance.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Lucky you...


----------



## janallynbob (Jan 5, 2018)

Many people will help you, I wish I could, where are you located, just be general,

Janallyn


----------



## 1kittie1 (Jun 16, 2013)

Rural eastern Washington


----------



## 1kittie1 (Jun 16, 2013)

Rural eastern Washington, 3 hours in the summer to where I can do much yarn or fiber shopping.


----------



## farrieremily (Aug 14, 2016)

I got my wheel from a woman who does lessons and she offered a free one to get me started. It was a failure. I learn differently from her usual students I guess. 
I was much more successful and less discouraged just going for it on my own. 
She had many little samples of fibers but I found getting a combed top was easier to learn on. I use very fine yarns mostly so it’s what I expect my spinning to look like. The lumps and bumps of the samples made me crazy.

Prep is a big part of spinning. If you can find any books at your library that’s a start. Just watching lots of videos of prep, hand carding, drafting, drop spindles, even watching things you may not intend to do yourself will help you see different ways and find your way. 

I’m sure you’ll get better answers from the more experienced spinners here it’s a great place to get specific help as you start spinning and have things come up.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Start with no fiber or roving. Just start pushing the pedal nice and slow watch the wheel go around. when you can start it and stop it watching Tv with just your foot. Then you should tighten the tension and see how it feels again slow and easy. Then take some of your yarn from your stash and test it out with that. Look at you tube for the Ashford spinning how to's that is what I have and I love Ole red... She was gifted to me to. Great wheels.. She is a work horse. Watch as many videos as you can how to put on the leader and start spinning. Is she set up to spin or do you have to set her up?


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

Find a group - check out churches, any place where people gather in the country [ they are there - I live in the country too - find them. They probably know each other - get together with them and they will be your best friends ( and no charge for lessons) They will even let you try their wheels - will want to try yours. And you will find new friends even tho you are out in the country. Check at the library in nearest town, ask at the grocery store, the gas station. I'm serious - find spinners.


----------



## 1kittie1 (Jun 16, 2013)

It is set up, I tried taking it to a group but there was so much going on I couldn’t concentrate. I have a problem with vertigo and lots of activity around me agrivates it. So I think I may have to figure out much of it on my own.
,


----------



## alpaca Issy (Oct 11, 2012)

I learnt to spin with alpaca ( lots saying it would be too difficult) but I persevered and I really enjoy spinning - I even went to a Craft Fair last week - took my wheel - lots of people stopped and watched and said what a wonderful hobby it is - I did feel quite proud of myself! I do think it’s just patience - you just get a feel that you are doing it right!


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

Best advice I received was to get some decent fiber and spin some every day regardless of what the result looked like. You will find that doing that helps you learn your wheel and develop a spinning rhythm.


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

i got rhythm and confidence by using 2 balls of scrap yarn and plying them before going on to spin from fibre. Try to drop your shoulders and relax and practice every day - even if you can only spare ten minutes. Have fun.


----------



## 5Pat (Aug 29, 2011)

I learn to spin by first learning how to control the wheel without anything on the wheel. Next step was with cheap acrylic yarn. This teach you hand control without having to draft the roving.

You ready for roving when you can control the wheel by keeping it moving clockwise for spinning and counterclockwise for plying. One more advise is the wheel should be at steady slow pace. They no race to get to.

When you are ready for roving talk with a vendor and they can help you with your selection. Some fibers are better for beginner than others.

Practice Practice Practice is the only way you learn. Good luck. You lucky to have such a nice gift.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Lots of good advice here. I am basically self-taught, and I also learned with suri alpaca (which was said to not be possible, but it was what I had). Start by treadling the wheel to get a good rhythm and feel for the wheel. They learn to draft by just drafting some fiber, not attached to the wheel. They try treadling and drafting at the same time, not attached to the wheel yet. After you reach a comfort level with these 2 steps, attach your pre-drafter fiber to the wheel, and put the whole thing together. It won't be perfect, but it will be yarn! Good luck and have fun. Don't stress, it will be fun.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Lucky you. I have an ashfod Kiwi, which I like very much. Best advice I have, is if you have no one to give you a hands on lesson or lessons, (like me) watch all the videos you can on youtube and try different types of spinning. Also look at different types of roving that you spin from, rolags, pencil roving, pre drafting, etc. I also suggest you start with wool because it is easier to draft than synthetics. have fun.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

If you have a choice on your wheel, start out using Scotch tension. It's easier to adjust and has an easier pull-in. Adjusting the tension is the most important thing. If you do it wrong, there will either be no pull-in and the yarn won't wind onto the bobbin, or if there's too much, it will yank it out of your hand. When it's adjusted right, it will almost spin itself. When it's adjusted wrong, it will make it almost impossible to spin.

If you get the pull-in adjusted right, you can hold the fiber almost still with your hand, and the wheel will pull out just enough to keep winding on very even, smooth singles.

And what's perfect for one fiber and preparation will probably not be right for the next one you try.

The other thing that is a big make or break item is your fiber. A medium crimp wool is the easiest to start on, and carding is the best preparation in connection of ease of learning to spin. If it doesn't say carded, look for something that says it's sliver. I would recommend Ashford's Corriedale sliver. I's moderatly priced and comes in a ton of colors and is very easy to spin. If you don't have a really good preparation of sliver, you will be giving yourself a serious disadvantage in learning.

Good luck with it, and if you have any learning problems, feel free to PM me, and I'll try to help you solve whatever isn't going right. But if you have good fiber preparation and have the take-up adjusted right, it should be easy. If it's not easy, something is wrong, and it can be fixed.


----------



## 1kittie1 (Jun 16, 2013)

Thank you for all your advice, I like alpaca Farmer advice for starting slow. I have also hinted to Santa foe some classes from Interweave or Craftsy, or some of those monthly boxes from Paradise Fibers. I may try calling them as well. I know we won’t get to Spokane until at least spring, maybe not till fall.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

You tube. I like Paradise Fibers’ videos. And since you are in eastern Washington perhaps you can visit their business in the spring. That is where I took my drop spindle class.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

mama879 said:


> Start with no fiber or roving. Just start pushing the pedal nice and slow watch the wheel go around. when you can start it and stop it watching Tv with just your foot. Then you should tighten the tension and see how it feels again slow and easy. Then take some of your yarn from your stash and test it out with that. Look at you tube for the Ashford spinning how to's that is what I have and I love Ole red... She was gifted to me to. Great wheels.. She is a work horse. Watch as many videos as you can how to put on the leader and start spinning. Is she set up to spin or do you have to set her up?


Start as mama879 says,then take 2 balls of commercial yarn in different colours and ply them together( if they are already plied, you will be able to ply again spinning clockwise) - this will help you see the 'process' of the twist being applied. Then begin with some fibre - fairly coarse, like Jacob or corriedale, as that is less slippery. I don't recommend my students begin with merino as this is very fine and rather unforgiving and slippery. A good book is 'How to spin just about anything' by Janet Renouf Miller (£10) available from Janet. If you are on Facebook, you will find her in the 'Create with fibre' Group.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

1kittie1 said:


> It is set up, I tried taking it to a group but there was so much going on I couldn't concentrate. I have a problem with vertigo and lots of activity around me agrivates it. So I think I may have to figure out much of it on my own.
> ,


Maybe one of the members of the group would come spin with you and give you pointers.


----------



## LindaKS (Aug 1, 2018)

I learned at my local Historical Society ! Other places are State and County Fairs, Fleece Fairs and sometimes there are local groups or Guilds you might join. Good Luck - spinning is fun and relaxing. I spin when I need to "unwind" - My husband thinks that is hilarious!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

I’m completely self taught and far from a guild so learning was entirely up to me. I invested in Craftsy and Interweave courses and learned all I know there. YouTube was hit and miss as there is a lot of junk between the good stuff. The problem as a new spinner doesn’t know which video is good and which isn’t. That’s why I decided to invest in online courses and have never regretted it


----------

